# Moving to Torre Del Mar



## oldshredder (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi

coming to Torre in September for 12 months - can anyone recommend a good Spanish language teacher ? Our Spanish is very basic !!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

oldshredder said:


> Hi
> 
> coming to Torre in September for 12 months - can anyone recommend a good Spanish language teacher ? Our Spanish is very basic !!


There may be somewhere closer to you in Torre del Mar, but I can personally recommend Sandra Perez who works at the BEM Language School in Velez-Malaga:-

bemidiomas-Español - Spanish courses

The prices on the website don't seem to have been updated recently, but I don't think they've increased too much.

Groups are kept small and Sandra is always keen to make sure students are in the right one for their ability and speed of learning, and will move people up or down a group as necessary, so that nobody either gets left behind or gets bored. She makes the lessons fun and interesting by including games and role play exercises, mixed in with the grammar which you will, unfortunately, have to learn! Be prepared for lots of homework too.


----------



## oldshredder (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for that Lynn, I'll take a look at the web site


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

oldshredder said:


> Hi
> 
> coming to Torre in September for 12 months - can anyone recommend a good Spanish language teacher ? Our Spanish is very basic !!


It might be worth asking in the town hall when we lived on the coast you could get free lessons.at the end of the day it doesn't cost anything to ask.Also I don't know if they still do it but Malaga university did an extended course.I certainly would keep my options open.Regards.SB.


----------



## oldshredder (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Soulboy !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

soulboy said:


> It might be worth asking in the town hall when we lived on the coast you could get free lessons.at the end of the day it doesn't cost anything to ask.Also I don't know if they still do it but Malaga university did an extended course.I certainly would keep my options open.Regards.SB.


I signed up at our local Adult Education Centre in Velez-Malaga once for the free Spanish lessons which were on offer. I went to the first lesson but never went back - the group was 3 times the size of the one I'd been used to, the teacher showed up late, then delayed the start even further by taking a call on his mobile phone, he left the door of the classroom open so all the noise from the corridors made hearing him very difficult, the seating was classroom style in rows rather than around a table as I'd been used to, and I found it more difficult to hear what students sitting behind me were saying, and worst of all he wanted us to do the 4 hours per week course in 4 separate 1 hour sessions on different days, at different times, which made it more difficult to fit in around other things.

As far as I know (TDM is part of Velez-Malaga) there isn't a separate Adult Education Centre there and the Ayuntamiento certainly doesn't run Spanish classes, just for the OP's information. Malaga University might be an option, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

oldshredder said:


> Thanks Soulboy !


You are more than welcome.Sincerely wish you the best of luck with your 12months out here.I am sure at the end of the day you will find what you are looking for.Regards.SB


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, if you do want to investigate the classes at the Adult Education Centre, it's on Paseo Nuevo in Velez-Malaga (in the centre of town close to the Ayuntamiento in Plaza de Las Carmelitas). Take C/Romero Pozo uphill from the Plaza and Paseo Nuevo is the first street on the right.

Actually I've just thought of another option - the Lux Mundi Ecumenical Centre in Torre del Mar also offers Spanish classes at various levels (no idea as to the quality of the teaching as I've never tried them). I think there's a charge but probably cheaper than a private language school. That is just at the start of the Vina Malaga urbanisation, the road which runs uphill just opposite the bus station. I know their classes have just finished for summer because I saw an advert saying so last week, but they'll be starting up again just about when you arrive.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

oldshredder said:


> Hi
> 
> coming to Torre in September for 12 months - can anyone recommend a good Spanish language teacher ? Our Spanish is very basic !!


I have friends who go to Velez-Malaga. There is a school there and they do Spanish lessons of varying stages. It is near Supersoll super market in Velez. Their Spanish has come on really well since going there. I believe Lux Munde in Torre del Mar do a group session for Spanish conversation. I have a friend go there each week.

Just spotted Lynn's answer before. Similar to lux Mundi, there is another group in Torrox which has been recommended to me by the nurse at the surgery. At the end of the summer I intend going there


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aron said:


> I have friends who go to Velez-Malaga. There is a school there and they do Spanish lessons of varying stages. It is near Supersoll super market in Velez. Their Spanish has come on really well since going there. I believe Lux Munde in Torre del Mar do a group session for Spanish conversation. I have a friend go there each week.
> 
> Just spotted Lynn's answer before. Similar to lux Mundi, there is another group in Torrox which has been recommended to me by the nurse at the surgery. At the end of the summer I intend going there


If the school your friends go to is near Supersol in Velez, then it's the BEM one I mentioned earlier. Between Torre and Velez there are literally dozens of language schools to choose from, but I can only say Sandra taught me from almost a complete beginner to Upper Intermediate level within 18 months.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> If the school your friends go to is near Supersol in Velez, then it's the BEM one I mentioned earlier. Between Torre and Velez there are literally dozens of language schools to choose from, but I can only say Sandra taught me from almost a complete beginner to Upper Intermediate level within 18 months.


It will be the same place, as you drive from Supersoll into Velez, I think it's on the left. I was taught Spanish by a Brit who was fluent. 
I have a young relative who came to live in Malaga three years ago. He had little money and no job, but found an family he could work for and he would get his board and a bed. Astonishingly, he learnt Spanish very quickly, weeks in fact just by mixing with the locals. I guess being young helps!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aron said:


> It will be the same place, as you drive from Supersoll into Velez, I think it's on the left. I was taught Spanish by a Brit who was fluent.
> I have a young relative who came to live in Malaga three years ago. He had little money and no job, but found an family he could work for and he would get his board and a bed. Astonishingly, he learnt Spanish very quickly, weeks in fact just by mixing with the locals. I guess being young helps!


I'm sure it does, plus the amount of time you immerse yourself in learning. I sometimes wish I'd done one of those intensive courses for several weeks where you live with a Spanish host family so it's a total immersion situation, but having been out of full time education for so many years I couldn't face it! 

Most of my neighbours are Spanish but they speak Andaluz, not Castellano which did not help at all when I was learning! Towards the end of the time I was taking lessons the language school fixed me up with an intercambio partner, one of their Spanish students who was learning English. We met twice a week for one hour, just before his evening English lesson, over a six month period. I would really recommend an arrangement like that to the OP as I feel you progress much faster with conversational skill on a one to one basis, but of course your Spanish has to get beyond the basic stage first, or the conversation will, of necessity, be pretty stilted and repetitive.


----------

